# How to get right temperature with bog standard kettle?



## Greenkomodo (Aug 16, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have already spent some good money on grinders, beans, scales and I brew using Chemex. I just wondered how I can get the right temperature to pour over with a bog standard kettle? Currently I have been waiting 2-3 as soon as it boils but no idea if this is what I should be doing.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Everything apart from a pour over kettle, 92/96 in-between those temps dependent on bean.


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)




----------

